# 10 Days until surgery.



## SoozieDoozie (Jun 13, 2014)

Long story short...I am having whole thyroid removed with bilateral neck dissection, on June 24. I have had 2 biopsies that both came back Papillary cancer.

I have met with the TT surgeon who also had me meet with a thoracic surgeon, who will be there and hope is not needed.

They say the surgery could be between 10-12 hours. 
Has anyone had this degree of surgery? I am wondering what to expect after surgery? Will be in hospital at least 3 days maybe longer.

Not sure what else to expect.

Words from the wise are appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

That is going to be a long one. Is your thyroid sub-sternal? {{{{{SoozieDoozie}}}}}


----------

